# e-Builder



## merb (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello folks,

I work for a large public University as an owner's rep on capital construction projects. Our office is going to be implementing e-Builder as our in-house software to manage these capital projects. We are going through the "design" phase now and should have a fully working system tailored to our needs by the Summer. I was wondering if anyone on here has used e-Builder in the past and has any thoughts on its effectiveness. From my understanding, it is mainly geared toward owner's but maybe some engineers/contractors/construction managers use it as well? It seems like it has a lot of nice features and is fully accessible anywhere from the web which is nice. However, it seems weird to have every project correspondence go through the software, even for minor things that an email would do just fine. Anyway, just wanted to see if anyone else has experience with it.


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 26, 2013)

we use submittalexchange.com ;I have never heard of E-Builder.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never heard of e-builder. My office in conjunction with the local university utilizes submittal exchange. We are starting to look at utilizing "Newforma" for all projects. It apparently will incorporate a submittal exchange type format along with full internal network support for emails and other project files.


----------

